

Bitcoins: the Free Lottery that uses CPU cycles for virtual cash? - jradoff
http://radoff.com/blog/2011/06/03/bitcoin-mining-free-legalized-lottery/

======
cromulent
"As an experiment, I’ve attached a script to my website to generate some
Bitcoins using the spare cycles you have available while visiting this
website".

CPU 100% on both cores, fans started up. Some feedback on your experiment: I
didn't like it.

